# MILAN | Milano Cadorna | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MILANO CADORNA*
MILANO | LOMBARDIA | ITALY

Milano Cadorna Station
*







*​


> *Milano Cadorna will be reborn with an €980 million makeover.*
> New hanging citadel and rail tracks covered by green.





> Redevelop the Milano Cadorna Station, an area of the city near the Sforza Castle that is currently unusable, focusing on a "sustainable soul". This is the proposal behind an 980 million euros makeover, financed by public and private funds.* "We are working to cover the rail tracks, a large area which today represents an urban wound in the city center,"* said Carlo Masseroli. *"What we propose is the regeneration of the entire internal part of the Cadorna station, which as we see it, also due to its centrality, should assume the role of an international crossroads".*





> *The first point is to exploit the unexpressed potential in terms of the intermodality of the station: an exchange point between train, metro and airport connection, but also to develop its cycling and walking paths.* At the heart of the project, however, is the desire to transform the area into a green district that will connect the place with the existing Sempione Park.* There will also be space for the "Oxygen Factory", a scientific center *where it will be possible to experiment with technological innovations from all over the world for the improvement of air quality in collaboration with the Milan Polytechnic University.





> In this context, *economic sustainability will be guaranteed by the construction of hospitality, residential, shopping and service buildings*. If confirmation should arrive in the summer, the last step will be the opening of the international tender for the assignment of the works, which could start between the end of 2025 and the beginning of 2026.


ilgiorno.it / milanofinanza.it / mark-up.it

Rail tracks leading to Milano Cadorna Station







*The initiative is part of the "Fili" Plan. See more in this post.*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

PROJECT TBA​


----------

